# Se (me) hizo tarde / Se (me) está haciendo tarde



## Gamen

Necesitaría saber cómo puedo traducir al portugués una frase que uso mucho en español:  "hacerse tarde". 
Doy un ejemplo en contexto:

*Se me hizo tarde.* Me tengo que apurar porque si no, no voy a llegar a la reunión
*Se me está haciendo tarde*. No creo que llegue a la cita en horario.

Aguardo sus comentarios.
Gracias.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Está tarde / está ficando tarde. La traducción no es exacta pero es así que se dice al menos en Brasil.


----------



## Gamen

Perfecto. Muchas gracias WhoSouEu!


----------



## Gamen

Me imaginé que no podía ser en portugués "Se fez tarde" ou "fez-se tarde" ou "Se fez tarde para mim". Son traducciones del español.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Gamen said:


> Me imaginé que no podía ser en portugués "Se fez tarde" ou "fez-se tarde" ou "Se fez tarde para mim". Son traducciones del español.


No, es portugués. Pero son formas más antiguas.


----------



## Gamen

Puede ser que hoy suenen formales y poco naturales porque cayeron es desuso, ¿no? 
¿Tal vez en Portugal se usen?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

No son formales, son más bien antiguas (pero no tanto). No sé si todavía son usadas en Portugal.


----------



## Gamen

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> No son formales, son más bien antiguas (pero no tanto). No sé si todavía son usadas en Portugal.



Sim, nós ainda usamos e, inclusivamente, embora com menor frequência, ainda se ouve a variante pronominal, como em espanhol: _'Já se me faz tarde/ Faz-se-me tarde'_


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Carfer pela sua resposta e "voz" representativa do português de Portugal. Não sabia que era possível em português essa combinação de pronomes como em espanhol: "faz-*se-me* tarde". Acho que no Brasil não é aceitável, não é mesmo?
Pois bem, em Portugal também falam "caiu-se-me a chave no chão" / Se me caiu a chave no chão?. Acho que esta última opção não pode ser correta nem em Portugal, não é?


----------



## SãoEnrique

Tantos pronomes numa frase.


----------



## gvergara

E pode se empregar fazer-se com outros adjetivos, ou sempre é melhor/ mais quotidiano empregar ficar + Adj?
_
A princípio achava que essa tarefa ia ser muito fácil, mas com o tempo *foi ficando/ fez-se muito complicada*.
Quando já não pude aguentar a situação, *ficou/ fez-se necessário* falar com o chefe.
_
Desde já obrigado,
Gonçalo


----------



## Alderamin

Carfer said:


> Sim, nós ainda usamos e, inclusivamente, embora com menor frequência, ainda se ouve a variante pronominal, como em espanhol: _'Já se me faz tarde/ Faz-se-me tarde'_



Sim, em Portugal ainda é empregue e eu devo ser muito "antiga" (será que empregamos mais numa região do que noutra?), porque volta e meia estou a usar "está a fazer-se tarde para mim" ou "fez-se tarde"


----------



## Alderamin

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Carfer pela sua resposta e "voz" representativa do português de Portugal. Não sabia que era possível em português essa combinação de pronomes como em espanhol: "faz-*se-me* tarde". Acho que no Brasil não é aceitável, não é mesmo?
> Pois bem, em Portugal também falam "caiu-se-me a chave no chão" / Se me caiu a chave no chão?. Acho que esta última opção não pode ser correta nem em Portugal, não é?



Essa frase pode ser correcta, por exemplo, se disser ou exclamar:

"Ai que se me caiu a chave ao chão!"


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muito obrigado Carfer pela sua resposta e "voz" representativa do português de Portugal. Não sabia que era possível em português essa combinação de pronomes como em espanhol: "faz-*se-me* tarde". Acho que no Brasil não é aceitável, não é mesmo?
> Pois bem, em Portugal também falam "caiu-se-me a chave no chão" / Se me caiu a chave no chão?. Acho que esta última opção não pode ser correta nem em Portugal, não é?



No caso da chave, '_caiu-se-me a chave ao chão',_ parece-me excessivo, embora não vá dizer que nunca ouvi porque não seria verdade. Questão diferente é saber se é correcto.  _'Caiu-me a chave ao chão' _está bem e creio que é o mais comum. Repare que em _'faz-se-me tarde' _o_ 'se' _tem justificação na impessoalidade do sujeito (estarei a dizer bem, ou será indefinição?). Mas em_ caiu-me a chave ao chão_, não, porque aí quem caiu está bem expresso, foi, obviamente, a chave. O uso da forma pronominal explica-se, penso eu, pela necessidade de tornar claro a quem isso aconteceu: foi a mim que caiu a chave ao chão, é a mim que começa a faltar tempo, logo, é a mim que se faz tarde. Agora em '_caiu-se-me a chave ao chão' _não vejo razão nenhuma para acrescentar o_ 'se'._


----------



## Gamen

Acho diferenças então entre o português do Brasil e de Portugal a respeito deste assunto

No Brasil, pelo que sei, não é possivel falar ou não se usa: "*Se me caiu* a chave e não posso encontrá-la". Nem também: "Não tenho minha mochila. *Roubaram-ma*." (que vem de: roubaram me a)

Em espanhol é que falamos frequentemente: "Se me cayó la llave". "La mochila me la robaron". Se le perdió un libro (a él).

Como soa para vocês: *"Se lhe perdeu um livro (a ele)"* Acho que não existe esta forma em português, não é? 

"como *lhes soa* essa frase?"


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Como soa para vocês: *"Se lhe perdeu um livro (a ele)"* Acho que não existe esta forma em português, não é?


Muito mal, porque não existe mesmo.


----------



## Gamen

Entendo Carfer seus comentários. Em espanhol são muito mais usadas do que em português as combinaçoes de pronomes.
Em espanhol falamos "Me caí" quando vocês simplemente falam "eu caí". Até dizem. "casei" ou "cansei" enquanto em espanhol é sempre obrigatório o uso do pronome e portanto devemos falar: "me casé", "me cansé.

Com o verbo soar, é possível o uso do pronome objeto: "não *me soa* bem ou correta essa palavra?
E *"roubaram-ma"* (me roubaram a mochila) se escuta por esses lados, digo, em Portugal?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Entendo Carfer seus comentários. Em espanhol são muito mais usadas do que em português as combinaçoes de pronomes.
> Em espanhol falamos "Me caí" quando vocês simplemente falam "eu caí". Até dizem. "casei" ou "cansei" enquanto em espanhol é sempre obrigatório o uso do pronome e portanto devemos falar: "me casé", "me cansé.
> 
> Com o verbo soar, é possível o uso do pronome objeto: "não *me soa* bem ou correta essa palavra?
> E *"roubaram-ma"* (me roubaram a mochila) se escuta por esses lados, digo, em Portugal?



Mas atenção às variantes do português. '_Casei_', sem mais, não é também aceitável em Portugal. Tem de dizer _'casei-me'._ O pronome pode, no entanto ser omitido se especificar com quem casou:_ 'Casei(-me) com F...)
'Não me soa' ou 'soa-me' _soa perfeitamente bem_.
_E é _'Roubaram-*me *a mochila' _uma vez que o objecto está expresso. _'Roubaram-*ma*' _só é possível se o omitir, como em '_Roubaram*-te *a mochila? Sim, roubaram*-ma'*_


----------



## Gamen

Muito claro.
Acho que no Brasil é muito comum omitir os pronomes objeto e então é muito comum ouvir falar:
"casei há um mês"
Soa estranho isso para mim
Roubaram-me a mochla ontem no onibus.

Mas acho que são inadmisíveis no Brasil, expressoes como as grifadas:

Roubaram-me a mochila.* Roubaram-ma*.
Perdi a minha chave. *Caiu-se-me* ao chão.
*Fez-se* já de noite.

Algum brasileiro no forum poderá confirmar

Em Portugal se fala "Eu *me vou* para casa. E' já tarde demais", como em espanhol?


----------



## SãoEnrique

En la frase "Se me hizo tarde", ¿a qué se refiere el pronome _se_?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Muito claro.
> Acho que no Brasil é muito comum omitir os pronomes objeto e então é muito comum ouvir falar:
> "casei há um mês"
> Soa estranho isso para mim
> Roubaram-me a mochla ontem no onibus.
> 
> Mas acho que são inadmisíveis no Brasil, expressoes como as grifadas:
> 
> Roubaram-me a mochila.* Roubaram-ma*.
> Perdi a minha chave. *Caiu-se-me* ao chão.
> *Fez-se* já de noite.
> 
> Algum brasileiro no forum poderá confirmar
> 
> Em Portugal se fala "Eu *me vou* para casa. E' já tarde demais", como em espanhol?



_'Casei há um mês é frequente em Port_ugal', mas creio que o mais comum é  _'casei-me há um mês_'.
_'Vou-me para casa' _é possível como forma abreviada de _'Vou-me embora para casa'_. Também se ouve _'vou-me indo'_, _'vou-me andando' _no sentido de ir-se embora mas a mais comum é a forma não pronominal.


----------

